# Minimalist Lifestyle (Living with less but only with the best)



## Kaickul (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm trying to start a lifestyle trend which revolves around simple and frugal living, shunning hyper consumerism and focusing on the essentials. Eliminating a life of clutter and waste. I have been quite frugal and simple these past couple of years, low carbon lifestyle too but would like to take this way of life to a higher level.

I'm thinking of living a life of "only one good thing" where the concept is to only have 1 of everything you need but of high quality and style and could last for years and years, as much as possible.

1 good pair of shoes, perhaps 1 leather and one rubber

1 good all around watch of a good brand and quality.

1 good pair of sunglasses

1 good quality and reliable car

1 good phone

1 good computer

a few good pairs of pants

a few good quality shirts, belts..etc..

a few good, branded, high quality music gear..

so on and so forth....

the object is to keep "STUFF" as minimal as possible..stripped of all those useless--throw away.. junk that's around us to consume and buy..

It is said that buying high quality things will pay off for itself in the long run..and will last years and years..

I am contemplating on selling off all my gear I have accumulated to focus on only a few,good items that matter..

Your thoughts?


----------



## Murmel (Jul 2, 2013)

I just want to start with, if you're going minimalistic in clothes as well; never, EVER, match black and brown leather. Stick to one. Same goes with silver and gold.

Shoes will get ruined in one way or another, it's almost inevitable, unless you live a hermit lifestyle.
Get a pair of sneakers that work well with almost anything, like a pair of white hi-top Converse. These things can be dressed both down and up, they work for everything but the smartest of occasions.
After that, get some nicer shoes.

Don't get clothes that are too funky, they will look improper in a lot of settings.

About the phone, I would advise against a smartphone. I haven't heard of anyone who's had one for more than 2-3 years without it failing in some way. Get an old, trusty Nokia or something.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Thanks for the output. There are really some small things to consider.


----------



## User Name (Jul 2, 2013)

the only time im really into minimalism is for indoor/outdoor house decor. or just house decor in general. a minimalist house in my opinion just looks awesome.


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll just chime in and say I've done a tonne of dehoarding (Not to the level you're going to though) and it makes you feel a lot better!!

For clothes stick to a lot of black/grey. They mix together well especially with black shoes


----------



## User Name (Jul 2, 2013)

my entire wardrobe is black anyway, maybe a speck of grey of off white here and there.. not to like a gothic extent where i have ....ing black leather pants and shit. i just prefer more muted clothing.

edit: 666'th post and i waste it talking about god damn clothing...


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm already living like this, minus the car. Well I'm poor, but I don't hold onto anything.

I'm trying to get rid of more things. I have 2 pairs of running shoes I don't need. Will give one pair to charity perhaps.

I have 2 phones, but one of them isn't active. It's an old Samsung keypad phone, and I liked it better than the iPhone 4 I'm using now. I may sell the iPhone and go back to this phone.

I've got about 5 jackets right now. I don't consider this going against the minimal since jackets are just an occasional luxury here. They aren't worn as long as the northern guys. I have about 3 good pair of jeans, and some spares if I need them. I have just enough shirts for my moods, but I would like to replace them with nicer pieces. I have far too many t-shirts.

I have too many game consoles. 3(360/PS3/PS2). I'm parting from these once I move, as I'm going to build a PC to replace the laptop I'm using right now.

I'm also a one guitar/one amp guy. I don't like many effects, and rarely bother with them.


----------



## MFB (Jul 2, 2013)

Same as Don Vito, I do this already just because I've taken a more minimalist approach to a lot of things. 

My shirts are largely mono-chromatic between black, gray, and white and have zero graphics on them save for about 10 of them. My underwear is colored since apparently it's too tough for Hanes to make the ComfortSoft in anything but obnoxious blues and red but what're you gonna do? Socks are always white, minus those I wear with my suit. I now have one pair of shoes I use for school and work, and a pair that will now become my new gym shoes and general beaters since they're just cheaps Vans anyhow. I break protocol with having two pairs of pants: one pair of Jeans and the others being work pants, but 99% of the time I wear the work ones so I'll probably just buy two more pairs - one to turn into cut-offs and the others to alternate with the first  My sunglasses are cheap but reliable, and I'm still working on the nice watch.

My computer is now a custom built one from Newegg, along with a reliable keyboard and my monitor may get replaced in the future if funds are available as this one is old and it'd be nice. Speakers were picked up from my work's online site but they're Philips and for $40 - they work well while looking cool, so I'll take it. I'm looking for a new external HD for all my shit, but those are a crap-shoot anyways so it's not worth trying to find a 'be-all-end-all' for them. My Samsung TV is still holding up after 6 years of use and has made me somewhat of a brand loyalist, although given their rising prices even that might change soon. Cell phone is a Razr M after having an iPhone for two years and just growing tired of iOS and now that I'm accustomed to Android it's perfectly usable and has great battery life.

My car is a 2008 Nissan Altima that's served me well since I got it back in 2011, and I see no reason that it won't hold up for another 75K at least, if not 100K

My guitars aren't the best nor do I think they are since my Jackson SLS3 was supposed to be my "minimalist-all-in-one" guitar but I grew tired of it and was too good to not be used so I got rid of it and kept the ones with sentimental values.

I don't know, maybe I'm crazy but I thought when someone reaches a maturing point in their life they gain this idea to have less of more nice things, then a lot of shitty things - y'know, quality > quantity and what have you. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds like the 100 thing challenge.

100 Thing Challenge | Better relationships through simplicity


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a pretty minimalist attitude toward my home & possessions but not so much to my wardrobe. I used to wear black all the time but it gets old...

That being said, probably 60-70% of what I own is monochromatic between black, grey & white. However, I've been adding a lot of blues, reds and purples in.

I'm with you on the home front. I hate clutter and like having nice clean spaces.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 3, 2013)

I could do all of that minus the clothing bit. I don't know how you guys live with just white, black, and gray clothing. Most of my wardrobe is split between bold reds, blues, and yellows, and neutral or pastel colors. I like to project how I feel with colors, I guess. 

I'm the kind of person who gets all they can from their belongings, though. I may have a decent amount of stuff, but I maintain everything excellently, and take pride in getting things to last for a long time. I like fixing things, or finding workarounds where I can to restore functionality to something. About the only thing I can't do that with is things that break and require some sort of electrical engineering ability to fix. 

Good luck to you, though, OP. I think it's not just a case of people being materialistic that's the problem, I think it's people viewing things as disposable. Instead of upgrading a single part or fixing a problem we just get an entirely new item, as if the resources that went into each object are infinite and this will happen forever.


----------



## sage (Jul 5, 2013)

I am all about this. Get a few really good things, not a bunch of crap. I keep trying to instill this into the woman and the kids, but the woman pulls in the opposite direction. She seems to think that a lot of ok stuff is better than six awesome things. 

It was a bit of a journey to reach this as a guitarist. I sold off a pair of nice amps, a pair of nice cabs, a G-System, and a bunch of outboard gear for a Kemper, a V300, a Z-Best cab, and a Ground Control Pro. I ended up coming out $860 in the black so far (still have a few pedals to get rid of) and couldn't be happier with the simplicity. 

It's the clothing that seems to be the biggest issue in my house. I remember growing up with no more than 4 pairs of pants at any given time. My kids each have like 12-15 pairs. I remember having a rotation of 10 shirts. My kids have two drawers full. The laundry is an abominable chore because it builds up to critical mass levels. I won't get into the woman's sitch. Suffice it to say, she could open up her own wing in a Value Village.


----------

